# Spiele unter Linux!



## Linux_Interessent (10. Dezember 2004)

Erstmal Hallo! 
 Ich bin neu hier und habe mich bisher noch nicht mit Linux befasst, also macht mich bitte nicht gleich fertig wenn ich eventuell für euch logische oder doofe Fragen stelle. 
 Ich überlege zur Zeit, da ich mein System nach Weihnachte mit einem neuen AMD Athlon 64 bestücken werde und eh formatieren muss, ob ich den Versuch starte und Linux ausprobiere. Meine Frage nun: 
 Da ich mein System hauptsächlich für das Online Spielen benutze würde ich gerne wissen, ob es leicht verständlich ist sie zu installieren und ob sie flüssig spielbar sind. Die Seite Holarse habe ich schon besucht und ich habe mir bereits den Index durchgesehen. Es sind nicht sehr viele Spiele meines Erachtens. 
  Ich spiele hauptsächlich:
  Call of Duty (Auch im Clan, also das wichtigste)
  Counter-strike (Steam)
  NFSU2
  CS:Source (Steam)
  HL2 (Steam)
  Und natürlich immer mal Spiele die gerade neu erscheinen. 
  Empfehlt ihr mir, als Vielspieler nun bei Windoof XP Prof. zu bleiben oder sagt ihr es wäre einen Versuch wert?

  Würde mich über Antworten freuen 

  mfG Dominik


----------



## Xaicon (10. Dezember 2004)

Zum Spielen ist, meiner Meinung nach, Windows noch besser.
Man kann zwar mit WINE die meisten Spiele für Windows auch unter Linuz nutzen, aber leider ist dabei oft ein Performanceverlust zu verzeichnen.
Ich persönlich Spiele unter Windows, anderes mache ich unter Linux (Fedora Core 2).


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. Dezember 2004)

Knapp 11 Tage alt, und vom Threadtitel her gibt es nur eine Abweichung in Form eines Sonderzeichens:
Spiele unter Linux? 
Weißt nach was ich gesucht habe? Nein? Nun, das ganz abstrakte Suchwort war: "Spiele".
Und das Forum? So verrückt wie ich bin hab ich hier im Linuxforum gesucht, ganz schön krass, nicht?

....


----------



## Linux_Interessent (10. Dezember 2004)

Tja, aber falls du lesen kannst (Was sehr von Vorteil währe) möchte ich spezielle Informationen. Ausserdem würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand schon CoD mit Linux zockt und wie es läuft.
Abgesehen davon habe ich den Thread schon gesehen! 
Also, ignoriers oder schreib was nützliches, was mir weiter hilft oder lass es einfach, besonders einen so dämlichen Kommentar!


----------



## JohannesR (10. Dezember 2004)

Nein, du willst nicht umsteigen... Glaub mir. Wenn du spielen willst bleibst du besser bei Windows, auch wenn es evt. nicht ganz so ,,cool" oder ,,in" ist.


----------



## Linux_Interessent (10. Dezember 2004)

Na ja, also ich glaube du siehst das falsch..wieso um cool zu sein? versteh ich nicht aber egal, danke! Das ist alles was ich wissen wollte!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du den Thread auch gelesen hättest,
hättest den Link nicht übersehen der zu Holarse führt.
Und dort findest du auch was zu CoD.

HL1, CS und Steam sind, so weit ich mich erinner auch möglich.
HL2 wird dann mit der neuen Cedega Version spielbar sein, aber die kostet 5Euro/Monat.

Ich schließ mich Johannes an.


----------



## Linux_Interessent (11. Dezember 2004)

Na geht doch auch anständig...


----------



## generador (11. Dezember 2004)

also zum spielen würde ich dir auch windows empfehlen
ist einfacher als unter linux immer mit dem tool
und unter windows läuft ja eigentlich jedes game

linux ist für den rest echt spitze also mail inet office etc aber für games ist es nicht so mein system


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Dezember 2004)

Also ich kann mich den anderen nur anschliesen Linux ist ( noch nicht ) das OS das ich jemandem zum Zocken empfehlen würde.
Da ist man mit Windows XP oder Windows 2000 doch besser beraten, vor allem wenn man bisher nochnie mit Linux gearbeitet hat.

Das soll nicht heisen Linux wäre zum spielen ungeeignet, aber da währe Windows doch meine erste Wahl 
Alternativ könntest du dir, falls du es doch probieren möchtest, Linux neben deinem Windows installieren.
Aber für einen Komplettumstieg sollte man sich zumindest einige Zeit mit Linux beschäftigt haben, sonst denkt man nach 2 Wochen: "Ey Linux ist schon geil, aber ich kann damit nichts anfangen"


----------



## Linux_Interessent (11. Dezember 2004)

Ok, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Dezember 2004)

Linux_Interessent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na geht doch auch anständig...


Du hättest auch einfach den verlinkten Thread durchlesen können, anstatt meine Kommentare
als dumm zu bezeichnen, denn dan wärst du selber auf Holarse gekommen.


----------



## Linux_Interessent (11. Dezember 2004)

Wie geschrieben war ich da schon!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Dezember 2004)

Komisch, dass du dann hier nochmal nach CoD fragst wenn du dir doch
die Links dort angeschaut hast, die die Frage nach CoD überflüssig machen,
oder nicht?


----------



## Linux_Interessent (11. Dezember 2004)

Ist das jetzt so wichtig oder schreibst du das jetzt nur um Beiträge und damit Punkte zu kriegen?


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du gerne aufwendige DirectX Spiele spielst bist du mit Windows besser bedient.


----------



## JohannesR (11. Dezember 2004)

Linux_Interessent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt so wichtig oder schreibst du das jetzt nur um Beiträge und damit Punkte zu kriegen?


Sei besser vorsichtig! Thorsten ist schon etwas laenger hier als du und hat es kaum noetig zu spammen!


----------

